# LOST 6 MONTH OLD GRIFFON 2 1/2 MILES SOUTH EAST OF HARVEY



## raineyriver (Sep 20, 2003)

THIS FINE YOUNG FEMALE GRIFFON JUST VANISHED RIGHT BEFORE OUR EYES HUNTING HUNS IN THE SUNFLOWER FIELDS AROUND THE VERIZON TOWER HILL SOUTH OF HARVEY ON WEDNESDAY THE 17TH DAY OF OCTOBER.

PUPS NAME IS DAKOTA, SHE HAS A FADED GREEN TRITRONICS TRAINING COLLAR ON AND IS LIVER AND SPECKED WITH A LITTLE WHITE, LONG WIRE HAIR.

PLEASE IF ANYONE KNOWS ANYTHING OR THINKS THEY MAY HAVE SEEN THIS PUP PLEASE CALL .

701-324-4427
863-446-1013
863-446-1192

THIS WAS MY SONS (LEVI) WEDDING PRESENT, AND SHE IS VERY DEAR TO US ALL.........

THANKS
DALE


----------



## raineyriver (Sep 20, 2003)

THANKS TO SMITT FROM HARVEY ARE YOUNG GRIFF WAS FOUND AND RETURNED LATE FRIDAY AFTERNOON................

BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT READ THIS ADD

THANKS AGAIN


----------

